# [SOLVED] Finding and installing driver for CanoScan D2400u Scanner



## StaceyQ (Sep 3, 2009)

I've been trying to install a scanner (CanoScan D2400u) and I have been unable to becuae I cannot get a driver to work. I have lost the disc and I have tried downloading drivers from the Canon website, but the first one I tried was to uninstall the scanner, and the second was an EXE file which extracted a heap of .dll, .CAT files and things like SYSERROR.exe.
If anyone could help locate a driver which will work, it would be much appreciated
Stacey


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Finding and installing driver for CanoScan D2400u Scanner*

Hi Stacey,
Is this the driver you downloaded:
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...loadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=351&modelid=6627
Please select your OS under *Drivers / Software Selection *

I am assuming it is Vista.
It is the first one on the list under Drivers

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## StaceyQ (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Finding and installing driver for CanoScan D2400u Scanner*

Thanks Bill, it is the file I downloaded, but off the Australian site, it didn't specify the OS so there was probably something wrong there.
I downloaded it again and my computer found it when I reset the scanner.
Thank you! Stacey


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Finding and installing driver for CanoScan D2400u Scanner*

Hi Stacey:wave:,
Glad it worked out for you!ray:
The other file you downloaded may have been corrupted.:4-dontkno

Thanks,
Bill


----------

